# Middle Alabama Froggers going to Repticon Jan. 28th



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone interested in carpooling to Repticon in ATL? I am going on Saturday(28th) with a VIP pass. 

My wife was going but her work changed her schedule so I'm riding solo now. I have room for three in my truck. I might stay for the 2pm show on PDFs or I may go to the Aquarium or Botanical Gardens. Or even hit up some of the better local fish stores if any of you are familiar with the good ones.


----------



## Frogart (Dec 24, 2011)

titansfever83 said:


> Anyone interested in carpooling to Repticon in ATL? I am going on Saturday(28th) with a VIP pass.
> 
> My wife was going but her work changed her schedule so I'm riding solo now. I have room for three in my truck. I might stay for the 2pm show on PDFs or I may go to the Aquarium or Botanical Gardens. Or even hit up some of the better local fish stores if any of you are familiar with the good ones.


Im planning on going but not sure on time yet as I have to work sat but trying to get the day off so dont know yet.

As far as fish stores Ive been to a lot of the ones over there but ATM Im planning on selling off a lot of my reef (corals) and down sizing. PM me what your looking for as I might have it and maybe could trade for frog stuff

BTW Im right off I20 on the way to ATL


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

Frogart said:


> Im planning on going but not sure on time yet as I have to work sat but trying to get the day off so dont know yet.
> 
> As far as fish stores Ive been to a lot of the ones over there but ATM Im planning on selling off a lot of my reef (corals) and down sizing. PM me what your looking for as I might have it and maybe could trade for frog stuff
> 
> BTW Im right off I20 on the way to ATL



You're about 30-45 minutes from me but on the way to ATL so not a problem if you can get off of work. I'm just off of I-20 near Leeds.


The VIP pass starts at 9am I think and they are 1hr ahead of us so it's gonna be an early morning.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Alabama Folks,
Just wanted to let yall know that I have a bunch of SI tads that I can dropoff at the show...willing to give good deals. Hope to meet some of yall at the show!
-Field


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

titansfever83 said:


> I'm just off of I-20 near Leeds.


hey, thats where i live!

james


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

I am going but ill be coming from southeast alabama. I have a banded intermedius if anyone is interested.


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

james67 said:


> hey, thats where i live!
> 
> james


I think I spoke to you on RC(ReefCentral). I have a different screen name on RC.

Are you going to Repticon?


----------



## velvety14u (Jul 13, 2011)

Im in North Alabama near Huntsville ....was thinking of going too


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

titansfever83 said:


> I think I spoke to you on RC(ReefCentral). I have a different screen name on RC.
> 
> Are you going to Repticon?


i got out of reefs about 10 years ago, and havent been on RC other than to check out a few threads (im not a member)

probably not, but like i said to another member, im always down to chat frogs over a few beers.

PM me and we can figure out a time/ place to meet up 

james


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Im gonna be up your way in a few weeks james. Gotta take a class for work from weds-fri at the galleria.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

im off wednesday, and theres a great beer place in the galleria with 80 beers on tap.

gonna bring me something cool?
some varadero tads perhaps.............

james


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

I wish they would get going. I am waiting on them to start calling. The only thing i know that i have breeding for a fact is the banded intermedius. I have something else calling but cant catch to see if its the vanzos, varaderos, or lamasi. 80 beers sounds like a gentlmans challenge.


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

james67 said:


> i got out of reefs about 10 years ago, and havent been on RC other than to check out a few threads (im not a member)
> 
> probably not, but like i said to another member, im always down to chat frogs over a few beers.
> 
> ...



Haha, anytime James! I'm actually just off the Brompton Exit but on the Moody side. I work on the I-20 construction going toward Pell City.

I'm also going to the Dixie Show in Birmingham this weekend in case you wanna come and I'm always up for some beers afterwards. I know the show doesn't usually have many frog related items but I'm going in hopes to score on some driftwood and maybe a discounted mist king setup if I'm lucky.

If you change your mind on the Repticon show, let me know. I have a company truck with room for myself and three others(comfortably) and it's free gas! I think Frogart is a possible candidate for the trip but he's still trying to get off work that day.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

a challenge i think you may loose 

i like the yellow fants (summersi) better, or i'd hit you up. i have to be careful what i get since i only have so much space. pretty much, every tank is spoken for as far as what species/ locale is going in it.

however, as always i have an open offer to trade the entire collection (tanks, racks, frogs, plants, etc) for a proven breeding pair of narinos

james


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

any updates on people interested in carpooling? 


From my house(near Moody, AL) it's about 160 miles to the show and google maps says about a 3 hour drive. I'm definitely gonna need some company or I'll be the crazy guy driving down the road singing his heart out to some Pop song trying not to fall asleep lol


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a reminder to anyone else interested in riding with me.... you can only get your VIP tickets online. They're only $2 more than general admission.


----------

